# Diagrams and the Second commandments



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

I was explaining the filioque clause to my girlfriend and to help her understand I drew a diagram showing the what that meant. In the diagram I used F to represent the father and an arrow pointing to a S for the Son begotten by the Father and then an arrow from the F and S to represent them sending the Spirit. I was wondering if that would be considered a violation of the second commandment.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2011)

How is writing the letter F different from writing the word Father?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> How is writing the letter F different from writing the word Father?


It was mainly for space purposes, I was doing this on a scrap of paper. BTW this is a serious question I am starting to get convicted of it but I am not sure if my conviction is well grounded.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2011)

I would consider the use of the letter as an abbreviation of the word, not an image. We have no Scriptural prohibition for using the written word to communicate facts about God.


----------



## Grimmson (Nov 13, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> I was explaining the filioque clause to my girlfriend and to help her understand I drew a diagram showing the what that meant. In the diagram I used F to represent the father and an arrow pointing to a S for the Son begotten by the Father and then an arrow from the F and S to represent them sending the Spirit. I was wondering if that would be considered a violation of the second commandment.


No, for two reasons:
1) Your not making an object of worship
2) You’re not trying to make something as an image of God. Your just showing how the procession of the Spirit from the Father and Son. This is not to be confused with a representation or image of God. Since you are not saying the diagram is God, just this is how the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit relate to creation, namely man.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, I am sorry if it seemed like a silly question


----------



## Tim (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not silly if you perceived some conviction (even if you later determine that what you did was actually okay). If you are unsure of something, test it with scripture. Your commitment to doing so is commendable.

I think the diagram as you described it is no different from writing out the full word (Father, Son, etc.), which the Bible does, obviously. Diagrams can be quite useful in explaining abstract concepts. Some men who were fond of using diagrams were Francis Schaeffer and Cornelius van Til.


----------

